# can't boot my imac from cd :(



## finch918 (May 31, 2002)

I'm trying to boot my imac from the OS 9 cd. I set the startup disk to cd in the control panel and it shows me the right system folder under the cd drive but when it restarts I get a question mark sign when it checks the cd system folder. I've tried several different cd's that I got from friends, nothing seems to work. Can anyone please help...


----------



## danag42 (Jun 3, 2001)

Have you tried holding down the C key while the machine is booting?


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

You have to go into BIOS and put your first startup option as CD ROM and then your second one as your harddrive then followed by your floppy disk drive

Hope This Help


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 6, 2002)

THere is no bios for a mac. You have to boot of a 9.1 CD, do you have that? cause im assuming you have a newer generation imac.. that will probably work for you


----------



## bgnwcs (May 16, 2002)

whast the exact error or mesage that pops up when you try booting it from the cd?


----------

